# Road Bikes



## o3jeff (Aug 16, 2008)

Over the past week or so with the days getting shorter and it getting dark out earlier I have been thinking of maybe picking a road bike up so I can get some riding in after work without having to drive somewhere to do some mountain biking.

Problem is I know absolutely nothing about them. Looking to spend $500-700 but then again have no clue if that will get me something half decent to ride maybe 1-2 times a week. Would even consider used.

Anything special I should know about them?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 16, 2008)

If you just want a bike to log some miles on, then you should be able to get something alright in that price range on sale at a LBS. One of my co-workers is an avid road rider (and ex-MTB), he has explained that with road bikes more money usually means lighter and faster. If you are not going to be racing or doing 60 miles rides weight isn’t that big of a deal IMO.

There is alwys Craig's list


----------



## andyzee (Aug 16, 2008)

Obviously, make sure you get a good fit, this is the most important thing in my book

If you plan on riding 30 or more miles at a time, you may want to stay away from aluminum and stick with chrome molly. Aluminum is stiff and great for transferring power to drive train, but not very forgiving to the body on long rides over bumps. 

Unless you find a great deal on a used bike, you should be able to find something decent in the 500-700 range.


----------



## mlctvt (Aug 16, 2008)

$500-$700 won't buy much of a raod bike so used might be a good option. 
If you could stretch it to $1000 or so you'll have many more options. Check this site for entry level road bike reviews  http://www.bicycling.com/article/0,6610,s1-1-383-16906-1,00.html
also http://www.roadbikereview.com can be a good source of info. The one recommendation I can make is buy the best bike you can afford. A good discussion forum http://www.bikeforums.net/. Do you have any specific questions?


----------



## mondeo (Aug 16, 2008)

At $750 (list,) you can get a Jamis Ventura Comp. Specialized, Trek, and Cannondale will cost a bit more, but have a little different feel. I think all of them at the $700-$900 price point have carbon forks (better shock absorption, supposedly) and some mix of Tiagra/Sora componentry. I wouldn't really suggest going below that. I personally like the integrated shift levers on the Tiagra and above much more than the thumb shifter on the Sora.

One thing is that a road bike will be a lot more responsive than a MTB. Which means it will feel a lot more twitchy than a MTB.

So, for a new bike, $700 might do it for the Jamis. But it is the low end of the range that I'd think someone expecting decent quality components would go for.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 16, 2008)

This is going to be more of a secondary thing to the mountain biking and havening just bought the mountain bike a month ago I looking to spend less the road bike than I did on the mtn bike. Really not looking to spend more than an hour or two on it per ride, but you never know. I could swing some $ if I find a lot more value  in a $1000 over a $700 one.

Thanks for the input so far.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 16, 2008)

Jeff, heres an idea.:idea:

Why don't you save yourself some cash, and the gay spandex roadie uniform and purchase a set a lights for your mountain bike. I know tons of guys that have them and use them once it gets dark in the fall. I will be picking up some for Randi and I come closer to fall so we can ride after work.

Also, really need to do a Case Mt ride so you can learn the place and ride there after work. I chat with a guy on MTBR that lives near Case and rides there all the time. He has offered to show me around. I will see if I can arragange for him to give the AZ crew a tour.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 16, 2008)

I was just going to wear my mountain bike gear on it. Also we probably won't be into the new office until probably December. Buying commercial property is totally different than buying a house and a lot more dragged out. Looks like we will finally close on the property the end of this month, then we are going to totally gut the office area and redo it.

Just looking at the price of a good set of lights, they will almost be the price of a cheap road bike:-o


----------



## mondeo (Aug 16, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> the gay spandex roadie uniform



You do realize, the gay uniform isn't necessary, right?

I've got baggy shorts, and wear a t-shirt. I fully recognize that other people really wouldn't want to see me in tight-fitting clothes.


----------



## RISkier (Aug 16, 2008)

I've not been a serious rider but thought it would be great exercise.  Recently purchased a Giant FCR 2.  It's basically a road bike, has road bike gearing but flat handle bars.  My wife has a similar bike made by Specialized that she really likes.  I think it was in the $750 range.  I looked at similar bikes from Jamis, Specialized, Cannondale, and some other brand.  All pretty similar.  The Giant seemed to fit me the best, I liked the guys at the shop, and they tossed a few accessories in.  So far I'm really happy with it.  If you're looking for drop down bars, lots of folks recommend the Specialized Sequoia and the Giant OCRs as good entry level bikes.  My brother and sister in law both have Sequoias and really like them.  There's a bunch of good brands, most use similar components, and I think finding a bike that fits you is probably more important than brand.


----------



## Greg (Aug 16, 2008)

Traitor.


:razz:


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 17, 2008)

mondeo said:


> You do realize, the gay uniform isn't necessary, right?
> 
> I've got baggy shorts, and wear a t-shirt. I fully recognize that other people really wouldn't want to see me in tight-fitting clothes.



Ya I know...............It was a joke!


----------



## RISkier (Aug 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Traitor.
> 
> 
> :razz:



So it's MTBers versus the roadies.  Interesting.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 18, 2008)

Jeff,

What shop did you get your C-dale from? 


I also talked to my co-worker that road rides / races today during lunch. He said you should be able to get a decent bike for the $700 to $800 range. He recommends that you get a touring or triathlon bike. They will have a more comfortable geometry. He also mentioned that C-dale has a nice line of bikes in your price range.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

Got it at Suburban Sports in Berlin and I know they have a bunch of street bike there. The more I think about this the more I just might do my original plan of throwing some street tire on my hardtail for now since it is looking like I might need some new ski boots.

I will be at the shop either today or tomorrow picking up a loaner bike so I will take a quick look to see what they have.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Got it at Suburban Sports in Berlin .



I though so.... My co-workers son (the roadie I asked for advice) used to work there as a mechanic until recently. He left a week ot two ago to start college in FL. His son probably assembled your bike. Then again, that could be why you are having so many problems :wink:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

Actually Bruce is the one that set it up for me when I test rode it and is who I have been dealing with on the Lefty problems now.


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2008)

I think your idea of throwing road tires on the HT is a good one.  Saves you money but you also get to keep the HT as a backup just in case.  And at least it won't be sitting and going to waste.  It doesn't sound like you're looking to do some major touring with your bike anyway, so that will probably work well for you.  How did it feel last night on the road with the MTB tires on it?    I actually don't mind riding mine on the road, though it does get a little noisy.  But then again, I've never done long distances on the road with mine either.


----------



## marcski (Aug 18, 2008)

If you're going to be doing any serious road riding...get a road bike.  Huge difference pushing around 23 mm tires as opposed to 2"er's...even if you get slicks on a mtn bike.  Plus, any shocks on your mtn bike will take power and efficiency away from your pedal strokes and the size of a road bike will be much more conducive to longer rides with less effort on your part.  Just my 2 cents.

Riding on the road will only improve your mtn biking.  Big time.


----------



## roark (Aug 18, 2008)

marcski said:


> Huge difference pushing around 23 mm tires as opposed to 2"er's...even if you get slicks on a mtn bike.


 
I rode the 50 Prouty this year with little training. I was surprised with the ease I blew by people with slicks on MTBs on my not at all special road bike. Only got passed by people on nicer bikes (and presumably in better shape) than me.

That said, if you're just getting out for recreation and not logging serious road miles, slicks would probably be just fine IMHO.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

roark said:


> That said, if you're just getting out for recreation and not logging serious road miles, slicks would probably be just fine IMHO.



That is all I am looking to do for now. Unless I find such a great deal that I can't ass up I think for now the street tire are going to be enough for me.

Thanks again.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> That is all I am looking to do for now. Unless I find such a great deal that I can't ass up I think for now the street tire are going to be enough for me.
> 
> Thanks again.



ass up?  i might have to rethink riding with you on wed.  ;-)


----------



## andyzee (Aug 18, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> ass up? i might have to rethink riding with you on wed. ;-)


 

Nice avatar, I see you ride the same way you ski :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 18, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Nice avatar, I see you ride the same way you ski :lol:



:lol:  F you old man!  Cape plans fell through. :-(


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> ass up?  i might have to rethink riding with you on wed.  ;-)



Oops, forgot the"p"


----------



## mondeo (Aug 18, 2008)

If you're just using the bike as a piece of exercise equipment/casual recreation, it doesn't really matter how efficient it is. Just go on shorter, slower rides and it'll be equivalent of a longer, faster ride on a road bike.

I tell ya though, switching to an actual road bike after riding a hybrid for a while is just plain fun. So much faster, quicker, more nimble, etc.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

mondeo said:


> If you're just using the bike as a piece of exercise equipment/casual recreation, it doesn't really matter how efficient it is.



That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

And I am far from efficient anyways so the bike I am sure won't matter much for what I am looking to do on it.


----------



## Marc (Aug 19, 2008)

Road biking on a road bike is about 1000 times more fun than on a MTB w/ slicks.  Even a lightweight hardtail.  So much lighter, so much less rolling resistance.

I'd say you'd be more apt to ride on the road if you really enjoyed the experience, something you might not get totally with an MTB.

Not that it can't be done, or enjoyed.  I rode my first century on my MTB w/ slicks. But it would have been so much more fun (and fast) on my road bike.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

I get what you are saying that I you need the right equipment to get the most enjoyment out of something, but I am going to hold off a bit on purchasing one unless Marc is willing to accept my offer of $200 for his good road bike


----------



## Marc (Aug 19, 2008)

You add one more zero in there without a decimal and I'm listening...


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

I was going to train and ride with you on the ride to the cape next year if you gave it to me for that price


----------

